
Ask HN: Any place where you can get paid for writing about technology? - febin
Except medium, it is not open for all countries
======
deadcoder0904
For writing blogs about Tech -

CSS TRICKS - [http://css-tricks.com](http://css-tricks.com) \- They just say
they pay on their website

SMASHING MAGAZINE - [http://smashingmagazine.com](http://smashingmagazine.com)
\- $200 for new authors or else $250

SCOTCH IO - [http://scotch.io](http://scotch.io) \- $150

TREEHOUSE - [https://teamtreehouse.com](https://teamtreehouse.com) \-
$100-$200

TUTS+ - [https://tutsplus.com](https://tutsplus.com) \- $100 for quick tip &
$250 for regular tutorial

A LIST APART - [http://alistapart.com](http://alistapart.com) \- $200 for
1500-2000 words

SITEPOINT - [https://www.sitepoint.com](https://www.sitepoint.com) \- $150 for
articles & $200 for tutorials

For more info, checkout -

[https://www.technig.com/pay-per-article-to-write-for-
us/](https://www.technig.com/pay-per-article-to-write-for-us/)

[http://justlearnwp.com/make-money-writing-articles-
websites/](http://justlearnwp.com/make-money-writing-articles-websites/)

[http://www.jeffbullas.com/20-amazing-sites-that-will-pay-
you...](http://www.jeffbullas.com/20-amazing-sites-that-will-pay-you-100-per-
article/)

------
ohjeez
Define "writing about technology."

A how-to (e.g. here's the steps in accomplishing this task)? A review (e.g. I
tried this product and here I share how well it works and if it's worth your
money/time)? Tech explanations (e.g. need to come up to speed on TechThing? I
explain)? Something else?

And for whom? Developers, consumers, enterprise CIOs?

There are all sorts of ways to get paid for writing about tech. But it's
easiest to guide you if you tell us more!

------
leonagano
I came across this opportunity for Java Developers to write some articles:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/157697/java-spring-
developer-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/157697/java-spring-developer-to-
work-on-articles-baeldung?so=p&pg=1&offset=13&l=Remote&u=Miles&d=20)

------
larrykubin
Envato Tutsplus if you want to write a tutorial:

[https://tutsplus.com/teach](https://tutsplus.com/teach)

------
wj
Maybe become a Forbes contributor, look for blog writing jobs on Upwork, apply
to content creation agencies, or write analysis of trends you can sell to
hedge funds, investment banks, or private equity firms.

